# Transalp mit Rucksack oder Packtaschen?



## locdoc01 (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo, ich plane einen Transalp von Innsbruck zum Gardasee mit 50%Asphalt und 50% Schotterpisten.

Ich möchte die Tour gerne mit 2 kleinen Ortlieb-Taschen (jeweils ca 5 Kilo) am hinteren Gepäckträger fahren. 
Meine Frage: Ist das zu empfehlen, oder verändern die Taschen das Fahrverhalten des Rades so stark, daß es zu gefährlich oder behindernd wird? 

Ich möchte eigentlich auf einen Rucksack verzichten. 
Wie macht ihr das mit Gepäck? Und wieviel habt ihr so dabei?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## HB76 (26. Juli 2007)

schau mal bei stunzi der ist der king des transportes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. Juli 2007)

wirkliche Offroad-Dinge (also echtes Mountainbiken) geht nicht mit Packtaschen! Wenn du keine benutzen möchtest: es gibt zumindest einen Hersteller, der einen Rucksack anbietet mit zugehörigem Gepäckträger für die Sattelstütze, da kannst du in kniffligen Passagen oder beim Tragen/Schieben den Rucksack anziehen, sonst aber das Gepäck auf dem Rad transportieren.


----------



## locdoc01 (26. Juli 2007)

stunzi???

@supasini
welcher Hersteller ist denn das?


----------



## karstb (26. Juli 2007)

Schotter und Asphalt funktionieren auch problemlos mit Packtaschen. Nur wenn der Schotter gröber wird und du über Wasserrinnen springen möchtest etc, wirds schwierig.
Ich bin schon mit Packtaschen (gesamt ca 15kg, wegen Federgabel alles hinten dran) zum Beispiel durchs Karwendel übers Plumsjoch oder auch nach Norden vom Pfitscher Joch runter. Viel gröber als der Weg vomPfitscher Joch sollte es aber nicht werden, sonst leidet der Fahrspaß zu sehr.


----------



## Spargel (26. Juli 2007)

locdoc01 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich plane einen Transalp von Innsbruck zum
> Gardasee mit 50%Asphalt und 50% Schotterpisten.
> 
> Ich möchte die Tour gerne mit 2 kleinen Ortlieb-Taschen (jeweils ca 5 Kilo) am hinteren Gepäckträger fahren.
> Meine Frage: Ist das zu empfehlen, oder verändern die Taschen das Fahrverhalten des Rades so stark, daß es zu gefährlich oder behindernd wird?


Hi Marcel,

wenn Du keine Trails fahren willst, ist Deine Wahl gut. Nix aufm Buckel ist immer besser als was aufm Buckel. Deine Wahl wäre noch besser, wenn Du einen Vorderradträger montierst, aber falls Du eine Federgabel fährst, wie ich vermute, auf der gefederten Seite. Dann kannst Du die Taschen beim Hochfahren vorne drauf tun, was auch bei 30% das Steigen des Vorderrads sicher verhindert.



locdoc01 schrieb:


> Ich möchte eigentlich auf einen Rucksack verzichten.
> Wie macht ihr das mit Gepäck? Und wieviel habt ihr so dabei?


Auf Trails ist ein Träger hinten nicht ratsam (man kann nicht mehr kontrolliert nach hinten absteigen, was gefährlich ist), also fahre ich mit kleinem, leichten Rucksack. 18l, 3kg. Das schwere Zeugs ist am Rad. Der Rucksack ist gut erträglich, kann aber auch auf den Lenker (lange Hörnchen) gebunden werden beim Hochfahren. Vielleicht bastel ich mir noch was zum Draufstellen, aber nicht mehr diese Saison. Eine andere Lösung wäre ein gut lösbarer Sattelstützenträger zum Befestigen des Rucksacks, a la Stunzi (ein hinterfotziger Forumsteilnehmer, der die arbeitende Bevölkerung mit Online-Tourenberichten tyrannisiert    ), den man beim Runterfahren abnimmt und am Rucksack befestigt. Die Lösung findest Du aktuell hier in dem Forumsbereich, im Warum immer Rucksack... Thread. Runter stört ein Rucksack nun wirklich nicht. Aber Du willst ja eh nur Schotterpisten fahren, da spricht nichts gegen eine Träger/Packtasche-Lösung. Und wasserdichter ist sie zudem.

ciao Christian


----------



## upndown (26. Juli 2007)

Mit Packtaschen wird dein Rad "hecklastig". Auf normalen Straßen oder auch Schotterstraßen gehts scho. Auf Schiebestrecken wirst du aber das Ding verfluchen, denn da stört das hoch montierte Gewicht.


----------



## stefan64 (26. Juli 2007)

Stuntzi!!!!!!
Hersteller???, würd eher sagen MacGiver 

guckst du hier auf Seite 12: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276199&page=12

Ich hab mir das Ding nachgebaut und bereits eine Transalp damit gefahren. 

Die Diskusion gibt es übrigens schon.
guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278864&page=4


----------



## Helgefan (28. Juli 2007)

locdoc01 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich plane einen Transalp von Innsbruck zum Gardasee mit 50%Asphalt und 50% Schotterpisten.
> 
> Ich möchte die Tour gerne mit 2 kleinen Ortlieb-Taschen (jeweils ca 5 Kilo) am hinteren Gepäckträger fahren.



Hallo Marcel,

hat du auch größere Ortlieb Taschen? Dann wäre evtl. dies hier eine Lösung:

http://ortlieb.com/_prod.php?lang=de&produkt=tragesyst-rad

Ich plane ein ähnliches Unternehmen und nehme nur einen Backroller plus Tragesystem mit. Damit kannst du die Radtasche akzeptabel bequem als Rucksack umfunktionieren und hast alle Möglichkeiten offen.

Grüße
helgefan


----------



## JPS (28. Juli 2007)

locdoc01 schrieb:


> @supasini
> welcher Hersteller ist denn das?



Hallo Marcel,

mir fällt da nur *tout - terrain* ein mit dem   Trägersystem sherpa und dem dazu gehörende Rucksack sherpack22.

Selbstbau ist natürlich auch möglich.

Gruß JPS


----------



## matxes (18. August 2007)

Hallo,
habe allen Unkenrufen und erstaunten MTB-Kollegen zum Trotz mit Radeltaschen eine Transalp-Überquerung geschafft, die u.a. den Krimmler Tauern (also 1,5 h hoch, 1,5 h runter Tragen) beinhaltete. Und es war alles noch erträglich, auch die Rucksackleute konnten vieles einfach nicht fahren, limitierend waren immer nur der Weg also besser gesagt die Platten die auch die Rucksackleute hatten. Mein Gepäck war maximal 8 kg schwer und die Tasche war mit 3 Expandern fest auf dem Gepäckträger befestigt. Und ab dem Tragen habe ich mir die U-förmige-Tasche an die linke Hüfte fest umgeschnallt. Hat wirklich gut geklappt. Auf der rechten Körperseite ist alles frei und man trägt genauso gut wie die Rucksackleute. Und sobald man wieder in der Ebene ist und auch bei Bergauffahrten (mehr Gewicht hinten > kein Ausbrechen) war ich schneller als die Rucksackmenschen.

Werde mal ein paar Bilder demnächst vom Krimmler Tauern einsetllen um es allen mal zu beweisen: Solange ich kein Downhill mache (da brauchts eh agr kein Gepäck und ein Fully) sind Packtaschen einfach wesentlich angenehmer. Man denke nur an den geringen Schweißverlust..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

